# #2 transformer.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the scruffy tranny from the Blue set. Very fitting, as it's Halloween Eve, and I'll probably get zapped on this one!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Opened her up, and bought a new cord and plug.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New cord and plug, soldered to the coil(?).. All ready for the prom, and it reads 16.2 at the fixed, and 16.2 at the variable..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think that is the worst cord I have seen on a transformer. The plug on it was not original. You have made it usable. One of my original transformers is a 2 and we used it for years on the Christmas layout when I was a kid. The problem is it has no circuit breaker, so I no longer use it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I think that is the worst cord I have seen on a transformer. The plug on it was not original. You have made it usable. One of my original transformers is a 2 and we used it for years on the Christmas layout when I was a kid. The problem is it has no circuit breaker, so I no longer use it.


Yep, a got a PM from the owner and suggested he purchase a #2b with the circuit breaker, for his sake and the family.. I hope he bought it.


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Flyernut, I know monkeys who would put that old cord on ebay and sell it as a vintage ac cord. I've already seen old electrolytic capacitors on ebay for sale. I GUESS someone would have a use for them maybe for a display, but for actual use, REALLY? Yah gots me......BTW nice job and just WAY TOO COOL that you help people! When I grow up I wanna be just like you! That's IF I ever grow up, though......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If he finds a 2B in good condition buy it. They are rare, I have only seen two in 40 years of collecting. For operating with original transformers I prefer a 15B (110W) or a 19B (300W). Both are single control with a dead mans handle. The 19B has both a volt meter and an amp meter.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> Flyernut, I know monkeys who would put that old cord on ebay and sell it as a vintage ac cord. I've already seen old electrolytic capacitors on ebay for sale. I GUESS someone would have a use for them maybe for a display, but for actual use, REALLY? Yah gots me......BTW nice job and just WAY TOO COOL that you help people! When I grow up I wanna be just like you! That's IF I ever grow up, though......


Now stop it!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> If he finds a 2B in good condition buy it. They are rare, I have only seen two in 40 years of collecting. For operating with original transformers I prefer a 15B (110W) or a 19B (300W). Both are single control with a dead mans handle. The 19B has both a volt meter and an amp meter.


I have a 30b, and quite a few 8b's.. I love the 8b's, for no apparent reason,lol... Not to mention ZW and VW.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One of the things I have learned from these forums is how popular the 8B is among AF operators. I have quit using original Gilbert transformers except for brief demonstrations. My newest Gilbert transformer is turning 60 years old.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

*2B*

OK, I bit the bullet and bought this so I don't burn our house down I could have bought 
a better/newer model but, I really want to stay true to the original set as much as possible. So tell me if I screwed up.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a great purchase. The 2B is very rare, it was made only in 1948 and you also got an excellent condition OB. Your set appears to be 1948 production with the brass coupler weights so these go together. I would plug the transformer into a good power strip with fault protection and only have power turned on when the transformer was in my sight. It is 67 years old. The power cord and the plug appear to have been replaced at some point.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Thank you for nice photos of the #2B American Flyer transformer, it is my favorite transformer and tuff and last a long time. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I also like the transformer # 4B American Flyer 100 watt, I have about 4 of them they have circuit breakers built in one of my favorite transformer for American Flyer trains. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

